# selbstständige Tätigkeit auf Honorarbasis



## vinc5nt (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich bräuchte dringend brauchbare Information bezüglich der "selbstständigen Tätigkeit auf Honorarbasis." Das Finanzamt meiner Heimatstadt ist wohl einfach zu bescheuert um richtige Auskünfte geben zu können. 

Auf was muss ich einen Antrag stellen wenn ich KEIN Gewerbe anmelden möchte, aber dennoch eine selbstständige Tätigkeit (mit eigener Steuernummer). Meine hierüber bezogenen Einkünfte werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unter der Versteuerungspflichtigen Grenze liegen, d.h. unter 5000€ je Jahr (wo liegen die Grenzen a Klasse zzt.  eigentlich? Kenne nur noch die DM-Limits) ...

Vielen Dank, 
vinc5nt


----------



## Rena Hermann (4. Februar 2005)

Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.e-lancer-nrw.de/ratgeber/index.php
Ansonsten kann dir vermutlich jeder Steuerberater, IHK usw. _verbindlichere_ Auskunft geben als Forenteilnehmer wie ich. 

Gruß
Rena


----------

